# shaking when coming to a stop and going from a stop but only sometimes, occasionally at idle



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

as the title says, going to a red light I will get shaking for a brief period and then it stops. same thing at leaving a stop and sometimes at idle, but its not something that happens all the time


besides that it runs fine, changed the plugs and had transmission serviced as my TCM died so I don’t think it would be mounts would it?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Could still be a transmission issue still. It almost sounds like its still trying to stay on gear when it shouldn't be.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, it could be a motor mount. Maybe


----------



## chucktronix (Mar 23, 2021)

This sounds like something that Cobalts do when they get crud deposits in the throttle body. While rolling to a stop, the engine shudders and seems like it's going to stall. But then the rpm pics up again and runs fine afterwards. Idle air comes through a very slim gap between the throttle plate and the sides of the throat. If that thin gap gets loaded up with deposits, the engine will find itself with no idle air and starts choking off. The computer figures this out and automatically opens the throttle slightly to regain idle. The deposits are easily removed with a slight amount of solvent on a rag and rubbing it off. This situation may not apply in your case with the Cruze but it was quite common in Cobalts.





earichmond said:


> as the title says, going to a red light I will get shaking for a brief period and then it stops. same thing at leaving a stop and sometimes at idle, but its not something that happens all the time
> 
> 
> besides that it runs fine, changed the plugs and had transmission serviced as my TCM died so I don’t think it would be mounts would it?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Does the car have an automatic transmission?


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

JLL said:


> Does the car have an automatic transmission?


yep and had the TCM changed, but dropping her off tomorrow to be looked at


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

earichmond said:


> yep and had the TCM changed, but dropping her off tomorrow to be looked at


Ok. I asked because at least with the gen 1's, the automatic transmission shifts into neutral automatically when at a stop and then shifts back into drive when you let off the brake.

Mine shutters a little sometimes at a light because of that.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

update: dealer basically said it was needed retuned and it was running rich(I put the factory tune on before dropping it off), they also took the defouler off the downpipe for the o2 sensor which amounts to $120

hopefully BNR can give some closure


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

earichmond said:


> update: dealer basically said it was needed retuned and it was running rich(I put the factory tune on before dropping it off), they also took the defouler off the downpipe for the o2 sensor which amounts to $120
> 
> hopefully BNR can give some closure


[email protected] is back on the forum....
PM him...


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

JLL said:


> [email protected] is back on the forum....
> PM him...


I will thanks for the heads up, yeah I don't really trust the dealer service center's word either, one person told me it ran lean, another said it ran rich, and then they said the defouler was causing my P015B code(they could be right about that, but the code does seem to come back at random times so I guess I'll have to see as I drive it although I drove a little today and had no issues)

Also putting the BNR trans tune back on seemed to smooth it somewhat, I've just been hesitant to use it since my TCM died and I've read somewhere that a trans tune can kill the solenoids


----------

